# Hercules American Heating Company Wood Stove



## blurplesuburban (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi~

We have the aforementioned wood stove in our basement that heats our main house here in Hunters, WA.

The stove has been in the house since WAY before we owned it, and we've been here 20 years or so.

The door on it is having issues. As you can see, the inside grate/grille thing on it has broken into pieces and we've had it wired together like that for quite some time. The little twisty vent on the door also seems to be very loose, so therefor doesn't seal very well.

Usually, I can fill-up the firebox at night and not have to worry about having to fill it again until morning. But it seems that this winter, it just seems to be burning through the wood rather quickly.

I tried looking up this stove online, but haven't been able to find-out ANYTHING about this stove, much less trying to get parts for it.

What we would really like is a whole new door, but if someone knows how I can fix this one, that would be great! My partner wants to take it in and have the vent welded shut. (We usually just use the vent underneath until it gets going and then just shut it once the fire is going good).

Attached are pix of the stove.

The door states HERCULES, American Heating Co., Chicago, ILL. and the bottom door says 24-24A.

Please fill free to answer this thread with any thoughts or opinions.

Thanks,
Blurple Suburban











(Sorry, it keeps turning this picture sideways).


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 31, 2012)

You should probably have that stove inspected if you have not already it looks dangerous to use. It would probably be a safe bet that it won't pass code anywhere so there probably won't be aftermarket parts for it either. Sorry I am not trying to be a buzzkill.

Good Luck
Pete


----------



## begreen (Jan 31, 2012)

I have to agree. This fella is pushing end of life. It's time to put it out to pasture before there's a catastrophic failure.


----------

